# Safe to microwave a sublimated mug?



## AZArt (Dec 20, 2016)

I just thought i would double check this. I have some Orca mugs and they say they are microwave and dishwasher safe, but i want to make sure that its safe to microwave them once they have been sublimated.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Yes. but that message is too short, so yes indeed


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

I have been microwaving one for years. No problems.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Check the specs on the cups you buy. I found some really cheap ones that didn't say they were microwave safe so I steered clear of them. They may have been ok, but why take the chance for pennies?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

gardenhillemb said:


> Check the specs on the cups you buy. I found some really cheap ones that didn't say they were microwave safe so I steered clear of them. They may have been ok, but why take the chance for pennies?


Many won't state if they are microwave safe, usually you might just see "dishwasher safe" advertised, but they should be fine in a microwave.

But the microwave doesn't heat the ceramic, it heats the coffee and then convection heat from the coffee heats the ceramic.

So if it were to fubar the mug printing from the microwave it would also just fubar with just poured hot coffee as well.

Hot coffee, even boiling coffee, is well below the glass transition temperature of any sublimation polymer, so no need for concern.

I have never seen a sublimation mug go bad from being microwaved.


----------



## shaz1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I use my regular white 11 oz. mug every day without any problems and never had a complaint from any of my customers. I don't know about the magic mugs because they say "Not Microwave Safe"


----------

